# Can not boot without internet connection



## Ernesto (Sep 9, 2013)

When I disconnect the Internet wire from my laptop it doesn't boot, it says timeout inside a loop and most of the time I cannot even access the login. Is this normal behaviour? How can I avoid it?

Thanks in advance.

FreeBSD 9.1 on a laptop.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 9, 2013)

It's not normal behaviour but it heavily depends on the programs you start during boot. My theory is that one of them tries to connect to a remote location and by doing so stalls the system.

Could you show us the contents of your /etc/rc.conf file?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2013)

Please show the exact error message.  There are timeouts for DNS and a default gateway address.  If you wait for those, or break out of them with Ctrl-C, the system will work.


----------



## Ernesto (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for replying.

I can remember the code which appears several times is something like that:


```
mask0: pyth timeout
```
When I connect the wire it boots perfectly.

I installed KDE and now it boots right to KDE in a non root account, I can not access the console booting as root, I must login as another user so I can not edit rc.conf and it is a real pain, I am looking for a solution to this issue but this is another thread I will create if I can not solve it.

The rc.conf file text is:


```
name="jimchels"
keymap="spanish.iso15.acc.kbd"
ifconfig_msk0="DHCP"
ifconfig_msk0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"

hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
kdm4_enable="YES"
~
```


----------



## Ernesto (Sep 9, 2013)

I solved the KDE autostart, I did CTRL-ALT-F1 and I went to a console to login as root so I edited rc.conf writing "NO" for kdm4_enable. Now I would like to be able to boot properly without the Internet wire plugged in. Is there any file or log to post here? So you can have info about it?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2013)

Possibly you are just seeing console messages.  After startup, press Ctrl-F2 to switch to the second terminal.  Messages will still go to the first.


----------



## J65nko (Sep 10, 2013)

If you comment these two lines out, can you then boot without a network cable plugged in?

```
# ifconfig_msk0="DHCP"
# ifconfig_msk0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
```

If you change your mind, and still want to connect to the Internet, plug in the network cable and do `dhclient msk0` to get an IP address. No need to edit /etc/rc.conf and to reboot.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 10, 2013)

Perhaps try:


```
ifconfig_msk0="SYNCDHCP"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 10, 2013)

That will make startup pause while it waits for a DHCP lease, so probably make it take longer.  @J65nko may have the most workable solution.


----------



## Ernesto (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, but I am not able to find the way to solve it, I can boot and go to another terminal by F2 but it takes too long for me to access this second terminal because it keeps on trying to connect. It allows me to open another terminal after a few minutes*.*


----------

